# Getting my horse ready to be ridden after 8 years?



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Lots of walking  lots and lots of walking. It may be a good idea to tack him up and throw him on the lunge line (if he knows how) for a couple of days before legging up. That way he'll get used to the feeling of something on his back again. Once you (and him) are comfortable with the lunging or roundpen work...then a couple solid weeks of riding him at the walk would be a good start. Once he's moderately conditioned enough, you can start throwing in a few laps of trotting and go from there. 

It's all about building up his endurance slowly, especially if he's a senior. Enjoy your boy!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I think you're on the right track by taking things slow - I'd next begin doing groundwork with him, take him for walks/tack him without riding a few times just to let him get the feel of it again. When you think you're both ready to ride, I'd begin riding around in an outdoor arena/paddock/whatever is available on a small scale for a few times. When you're ready for the trails, I'd definitely have a friend join you and not go it alone. Best of luck, and have fun!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Has he been your horse or did you recently acquire him? Do you know his background and training? What is your background?
We have so little information. We don't need a life history but from your post it would be easy to make incorrect assumptions. Better to know a bit more so we could at least try and give information you could use.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well I have had him for about 11 years but I didn't understand all of his quirks and really bond with him at first. then high school happened and I had to travel alot and extra schooling then college. Now I'm back and want to create a bond and get back to riding. Charlie has been trained and was occasionally showed. then I got him and everything went well til I ended up under a fence I flew into when he spooked. It wasn't his fault but it scared me bad enough to not try too hard to find time to ride. Then high school and my extra schooling happened and then college. We are getting closer and I think he trusts me now I just want to be able to ride him again!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I see you have some good advice in a couple of posts.
Take it slow. I'm sure he'll pick it up as you go along, and so will you.. 
Enjoy!!!!!!


----------

